# Negotiating 2021 parking spot...



## dernektambura (Dec 31, 2020)

Lobsters tails plus shrimp... olive oil, garlic, parsley, lemon
	

		
			
		

		
	



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 and buttery ....Happy New Year to all of you...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks good! Happy new year to you also!

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2020)

Holey Kow that looks really delicious....   I'd eat it...   AND the plate too......

Have a GREAT 2021 !!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 1, 2021)

Surf....and surf....a big HELL YES! I'd devour a plate of that! Looks fantastic!


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks great 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh My---What A PLATE !!!
Looks Awesome from the Bear's Den!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

